# I stand further away from the ball than most...



## leaney (Jun 24, 2011)

I stand quite far back from the ball compared to others. I have my arms stretch out quite a bit.

I'm new to golf but I've been practicing loads and this is really working for me. My distances are very good aswell. 

Do you think I need to stand closer to the ball until I can do it right, as it might help in the future or should I stick with what I've got.

My 7 iron is currently going 160 yards, so I don't think I'm loosing too much distance by doing this.


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 25, 2011)

My mates the sme and hits it a country mile, I'm no expert but I suppose it depends to what level you aim to get to. If you're looking at getting to single figures it will prob need addressing my mate plays off 18 but can play alot better just loses it in comps.


----------



## brendy (Jun 25, 2011)

Would he tend to hook many? That's what I find if I start standing too far from the ball. I was told you should be holding the club around a hand width away from your body.


----------



## Basher (Jun 25, 2011)

I used to fight a slice with the irons.
A pro suggested I was a bit too close to the ball and recommended I step back a wee bit. He also got me to slightly reach for the ball with the club. Certainly worked for me.
I've tried to address "correctly" ie a hands width away but the old slice returns.
Would probably need work to sort it, but at the moment I'm quite happy doing what I'm doing.


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 25, 2011)

After playing a shot I'm usually not standing as far away from the ball as I would like


----------



## RGDave (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not an expert at golf (kind of obvious really) but I'd say there was usually a right and a wrong way of doing something....then you have all the in-between.
Just how far away are you standing? If it's too much, then don't waste your time learning to hit balls better this way, because in the long run you'll regret it. It's MUCH harder to undo something and make it right, than do it correctly in the first place. Please don't persevere with anything you suspect may be wrong, get a pro to check it out, or put a video up here.


----------



## BogeyHole (Jun 26, 2011)

Look up  Moe Norman and see how he did it.


----------

